# No grain diets



## Clodagh (30 October 2017)

I spend a fortune on quality, grain free kibble for the labs. Today they were in the back of the mule while we did the pheasants and there was some spilt wheat, they have hoovered it up. I have no idea why I bother! They can all go on Tesco value dog food from now on.


----------



## Fiona (30 October 2017)

Lol clodagh......

I spend a fortune on lovely dog food for Lily the Lakeland, and she has spent the last fortnight doing nothing but eating (and presumably catching??) mice.......

Fiona


----------



## JillA (30 October 2017)

Why did you feed grain free? My neighbour had to with one of his Yorkies who had itchy skin, runny eyes and the diarrhoea - cleared up in a couple of days once he went grain free


----------



## Clodagh (30 October 2017)

JillA said:



			Why did you feed grain free? My neighbour had to with one of his Yorkies who had itchy skin, runny eyes and the diarrhoea - cleared up in a couple of days once he went grain free
		
Click to expand...

Same here, itchy skin and bad ears, I was joking.


----------



## Clodagh (30 October 2017)

You don't get a coat like that without adding some goodies. Layers pellets, chicken poo, deer poo, rabbit poo (is there a theme here), dead things once they get too rotten to deliver to hand (that is pretty rotten, tbh).


----------



## Pinkvboots (30 October 2017)

my oh has a grain punch bag which hangs in my hay store he uses it a few times a week and does 3 minutes on the bag then back to the garage to do another workout and goes back and forth for about half an hour, the dog will sit and watch him punch it then immediately run in once his finished and hoover up whatever has fallen out then when his back return to sit outside and she will do this for the entire time his out there, I think she knows his routine better than she does the mice have had a good go at it as well so it won't be long until it's empty it's looking rather saggy now.


----------



## Chiffy (30 October 2017)

Gorgeous picture Clodagh. The thing is, neither Dog nor Man necessarily choose to eat what is good for them! I often think how fit and healthy I would be if I monitored my food the way I do my dogs! 
I have just had a birthday and can&#8217;t stop eating chocolate. My dogs are dreadful scavengers on a walk, adding all sorts of stuff to the perfect meals I provide!


----------



## Shady (30 October 2017)

I do love your dogs Clodagh, i often ponder on the whole food thing as many of my friends just give their dogs any old cheapo brand and they seem to live forever whilst i get the most balanced and expensive one i can after months of sodding research and the damn thing prefers cat poo! I can only say that my last Weim had horrible tummy stuff before he went grain free so i guess it just depends on the dog and the owners personal belief in what's good for them.xx


----------



## Clodagh (30 October 2017)

Pinkvboots said:



			my oh has a grain punch bag which hangs in my hay store he uses it a few times a week and does 3 minutes on the bag then back to the garage to do another workout and goes back and forth for about half an hour, the dog will sit and watch him punch it then immediately run in once his finished and hoover up whatever has fallen out then when his back return to sit outside and she will do this for the entire time his out there, I think she knows his routine better than she does the mice have had a good go at it as well so it won't be long until it's empty it's looking rather saggy now.
		
Click to expand...

LOL! That made me laugh - a true opportunist!


----------



## Clodagh (30 October 2017)

Chiffy said:



			Gorgeous picture Clodagh. The thing is, neither Dog nor Man necessarily choose to eat what is good for them! I often think how fit and healthy I would be if I monitored my food the way I do my dogs! 
I have just had a birthday and can&#8217;t stop eating chocolate. My dogs are dreadful scavengers on a walk, adding all sorts of stuff to the perfect meals I provide!
		
Click to expand...

If I stopped drinking wine and eating crisps I would be in such good shape - I shall, from now on, watch Pen eating a maggotty rabbit and think it is no different to me opening a nice sauvignon!


----------



## Clodagh (30 October 2017)

Shady said:



			I do love your dogs Clodagh, i often ponder on the whole food thing as many of my friends just give their dogs any old cheapo brand and they seem to live forever whilst i get the most balanced and expensive one i can after months of sodding research and the damn thing prefers cat poo! I can only say that my last Weim had horrible tummy stuff before he went grain free so i guess it just depends on the dog and the owners personal belief in what's good for them.xx
		
Click to expand...

My OH used to feed valu mix to his working terriers, they all lived forever as well, so maybe I am being conned by good marketing?


----------



## Moobli (30 October 2017)

Gorgeous dog Clodagh!

Mine are on grain free too as well as some meals of raw mince with bones, raw egg, and leftovers.  Interestingly, when I have tried to feed a full raw diet mine get picky and the wolf their kibble down again when I reintroduce it.  Strange creatures.


----------



## Pinkvboots (30 October 2017)

Clodagh said:



			LOL! That made me laugh - a true opportunist!
		
Click to expand...

she is such a greedy little jack russell 

your dog does have the loveliest shiny coat next time I open a bottle of wine I will think of your take on it and it will make me feel much better about it lol!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (31 October 2017)

Blimey, you need sunglasses on to look at that dog! 

My lot are grain free, but they get scraps like pizza crusts, so I defeat my own object!


----------



## JustMe22 (1 November 2017)

Mine has a grain-free hypoallergenic food because he's constantly itchy. Fish and potato food with nothing else at all. He also gets no treats, nothing...still itchy though!

Could be the birds, mice, horse feed, bones etc that he continually digs up at the stables. He's a beagle and you cannot hide anything from him!


----------



## Clodagh (1 November 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			Blimey, you need sunglasses on to look at that dog! 

My lot are grain free, but they get scraps like pizza crusts, so I defeat my own object!
		
Click to expand...

She is the shiniest dog there ever was! 
I am so the same, mine have bonios when I go to work...


----------

